# Mass gain diet plan



## Dusty90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello,

Stats: 25, 5'10", 165 lbs. I have 8% b.f. 

Very lean and good muscle definition. 

5 years back I used lots of Ph's thinking that was the way. I got up to 190lbs, but could never keep it. I haven't used anything besides protein powder in the past 2 years.

Right now I'm working out 4 times a week. My goal is too put on more mass and stay lean. Goal weight would be 190 lbs. 

Looking for a good diet plan to gain mass and keep it. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 7, 2016)

I liked eating a 2lbs of lean meat, a dozen eggs and half a gallon of milk per day. After I quit working and became a piece of drunken shit, I cut out all of the powders and went whole food. It went well. Less convenient though...


----------



## Milo (Jul 7, 2016)

You're a skinny **** like me. McDonalds is your ally. 3 cheeseburgers and 2 apple pies will cost you $4.37 and is almost 1400 calories. You need lots of fat, carbs, protein, cholesterol. McDs, steak, eggs, milk, waffles, peanut butter etc. And please don't spurt out the "I don't want to get fat" bullshit. Put on muscle then you can worry about that.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 7, 2016)

Well what you're asking for here is significant muscle gain with a Small % of fat gain. This will require lots of hard work, consistency and patience but you can achieve this goal if you put in the work.  As for your diet plan I. Would recommend you consume 115 - 120% of  your daily caloric expenditure. Training wise I would just use a combination of heavy overload and volume. As for using all those ph's before I hope you didn't screw up your test levels so I would go get some blood work done too.


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 10, 2016)

Put on weight u skinny little girl lol
Jk
Milo has a point 
Eat man and eat more


----------

